
The next Big One at Cascadia will spell the worst natural disaster in America - Earth_Change
http://strangesounds.org/2016/07/the-really-big-one-cascadia-worst-disaster-history-continent-video.html
======
ThrowawayR2
Warning: this is a (unauthorized?) copy of a New Yorker article. The original
is at [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-
big...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one)

------
oldmancoyote
As a geologist trained at Stanford in natural hazards, I can say that
everything I have read here is perfectly plausible. It is not sensational
journalism. I have lived long enough to believe that little or nothing will be
done about it. Indeed few here will even read this.

